# SecuROM wont let me play Fallout 3 says wrong disk inserted.



## Nick89 (Jan 29, 2009)

Well SecuRom wont let me play Fallout 3 for some stupid reason it cant detect the fricking disk in the drive. I tried opening and closing the drive and that didnt work.

I wish for the worst things to happen to the a$$holes at SecuROM.:shadedshu

Because of SecuRom im going to have to buy a new CD/DVD multi drive just so I can play the game I paid for.:shadedshu


----------



## erocker (Jan 29, 2009)

Restart your computer and try it.  Make sure the disc is clean of any scratches, dust, smudges, etc..


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 29, 2009)

If it wont work then install a noCD crack


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> Because of SecuRom im going to have to *buy a new CD/DVD multi drive* just so I can play the game I paid for.:shadedshu



So it is SecuROM's fault that your CD/DVD drive is crap?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 29, 2009)

The only good news is DVD drives cost less than video games...  is that not crazy?!??!


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 29, 2009)

erocker said:


> Restart your computer and try it.  Make sure the disc is clean of any scratches, dust, smudges, etc..



The disk is in perfect condition. I guess I'll restart my comp.


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 29, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> So it is SecuROM's fault that your CD/DVD drive is crap?



Its a perfectly good CD/DVD combo drive:shadedshu, even if I get a new drive I will probably still have the same problem.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> Its a perfectly good CD/DVD combo drive:shadedshu, even if I get a new drive I will probably still have the same problem.
> 
> F$%king troll.



You're the one that said buying a new drive would be the solution.


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 29, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> You're the one that said buying a new drive would be the solution.



I shouldnt have to buy a new drive, for their DRM crap.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 29, 2009)

I found that really only DVD+/-RW drives can read disks anymore.  Not sure why DVD-ROM drives don't.  I don't even bother with them anymore.

By the way, I had the same problem with SnapCity.


----------



## erocker (Jan 29, 2009)

First of all, you should know better than to call others names.  What leads you to the conclusion that you need a new DVD drive in the first place?


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 29, 2009)

erocker said:


> First of all, you should know better than to call others names.  What leads you to the conclusion that you need a new DVD drive in the first place?



I'm sorry Erocker but this situation has made me extremely mad, it is my day off and I just wanted to play some Fallout 3 and relax. But I cant because of securom.

I've had this problem before with supreme comander and securom, and I figured that it must have somthing to do with the drive. But it seems like a wast of money to buy a new drive when the only problem is securoms bad codeing.

newtekie should not make posts that smell of trolling, ("So it is SecuROM's fault that your CD/DVD drive is crap?") <-that is in no way helpful and insulting.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 29, 2009)

Well...

You have four options:
1) circumvent SecuROM
2) new DVD+/-RW drive
3) complain to 2K Games that SecuROM won't let you play (you won't get anywhere on this one)
4) take it back for a refund (they probably won't accept it because it has been open)

I pick #1 and stick it to the man. 


I agree, if DRM refuses to work on your hardware, the publisher is at fault for preventing legitimate owners from using their purchase.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 29, 2009)

What is the error code your getting ?.  Maybe a firmware update for your DVD drive ?..


And make sure you have no image programs installed as often enough that can be the problem as since i have stopped using them i've not had a single issue.


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 29, 2009)

AsRock said:


> What is the error code your getting ?.  Maybe a firmware update for your DVD drive ?..
> 
> 
> And make sure you have no image programs installed as often enough that can be the problem as since i have stopped using them i've not had a single issue.



There is no error code it just says wrong disk inserted.

I dont have daemon tools or alcohol 120 installed.


----------



## qubit (Jan 29, 2009)

*securom = a steaming pile*



Nick89 said:


> I'm sorry Erocker but this situation has made me extremely mad, it is my day off and I just wanted to play some Fallout 3 and relax. But I cant because of securom.
> 
> I've had this problem before with supreme comander and securom, and I figured that it must have somthing to do with the drive. But it seems like a wast of money to buy a new drive when the only problem is securoms bad codeing.
> 
> newtekie should not make posts that smell of trolling, ("So it is SecuROM's fault that your CD/DVD drive is crap?") <-that is in no way helpful and insulting.



I sympathize totally dude, you shouldn't have to change your hardware just to satisfy some poxy DRM scam - and I don't think newtekie's post was fair, either.  Securom and the like is why I no longer buy games on disc any more. I bought Fallout 3 on Steam, which has no 3rd party DRM and runs just fine, every time - no product activation shit or rootkits. I boycott all Steam games with 3rd party DRM, no matter how good they are. This includes grade A titles such as Far Cry 2 and Crysis/Crysis Warhead etc. They want my money? They drop the DRM. Period.

Sure Steam is DRM, but it's account based and hence works in a much more reasonable manner. I suggest selling your Fallout 3 and getting the Steam one, you won't regret it. Fallout 3 is fantastic, isn't it? 

The last disc-based game I bought was CoD4, because I forgot to check on the DRM. I believe it had securom on it, which I only realised when I went to install it. I ended up playing it through once only, even though it was awesome. I shortly after wiped Windows (because of other reasons) and didn't bother to install it again. I've since got the Steam version which runs just fine.


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 29, 2009)

I had a similar problem, with Crysis. The security on the disc hates my drive, I have to constantly reload the disc to get it to work. Only way I found round it was to install a No-CD patch. Its not illegal, if you genuinely own the disc. And are literally using it for that purpose.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 30, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> There is no error code it just says wrong disk inserted.
> 
> I dont have daemon tools or alcohol 120 installed.



And the data of the disk shows right ?..  Like though explorer.  Just thinking the lens might after gone after you installed it. Long shot i know but hey mine went on m y other drive and only reads CD's now.

Firmware update for it ?..


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> I'm sorry Erocker but this situation has made me extremely mad, it is my day off and I just wanted to play some Fallout 3 and relax. But I cant because of securom.
> 
> I've had this problem before with supreme comander and securom, and I figured that it must have somthing to do with the drive. But it seems like a wast of money to buy a new drive when the only problem is securoms bad codeing.
> 
> newtekie should not make posts that smell of trolling, ("So it is SecuROM's fault that your CD/DVD drive is crap?") <-that is in no way helpful and insulting.



Yes, you would probably be correct in assuming there is something wrong with the drive, that is usually the problem when this happens.  Usually it means the drive times out trying to detect the disc.

Again, so it is SecuROM's fault that your CD/DVD drive is crap?

The fact that it is a combo drive pretty much seals the fact that the drive is a POS, and most likely the cause of your problems.



Nick89 said:


> There is no error code it just says wrong disk inserted.
> 
> I dont have daemon tools or alcohol 120 installed.



Actually, it says "No Disc Inserted", IE the drive can't read the disc, or isn't reading it properly.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 30, 2009)

Try cleaning the hub of the DVD and try again (the clear portion of the DVD in the center).


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Jan 30, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Try cleaning the hub of the DVD and try again (the clear portion of the DVD in the center).



Is that where the SecuROM data is? If so that totally reminds of when Sony put that little track on the outside of some CD's that had the rootkit on it among the other nasty DRM that made it so you couldnt even play the cd in a computer. Solution? Just draw a line over it with permanent marker!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 30, 2009)

you sure its not a software conflict? programs like deamon tools and alcohol 120% can cause this, if you have their emulation stuff turned on.


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> you sure its not a software conflict? programs like deamon tools and alcohol 120% can cause this, if you have their emulation stuff turned on.



I dont have any emulation software installed. 

The error seems to have disapeared for now.


----------



## NamesDontMatter (Jan 30, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Yes, you would probably be correct in assuming there is something wrong with the drive, that is usually the problem when this happens.  Usually it means the drive times out trying to detect the disc.
> 
> Again, so it is SecuROM's fault that your CD/DVD drive is crap?
> 
> ...




I'm going to but in on this lil "crap war"
Theirs been a lot of issues with securom even from non "crap" dvd drives(nice choice of words ), a pretty unfair diagnosis with some extra emotion thrown in. It could have been much easier to say "I think you should just get a new dvd /rw drive you can get one on newegg for 22 shipped."(Which is a true fact) From someone with 5k posts you would figure you would know how to help better than what you just did. Quality over quantity. I'm no moderator, I'm not even staff anymore, but grow up man. 


At Nick89 glad you got it working man!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 30, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> The error seems to have disapeared for now.


Same thing happened to me.  SecuROM is dodgy--it's really that simple.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 30, 2009)

NamesDontMatter said:


> I'm going to but in on this lil "crap war"
> Theirs been a lot of issues with securom even from non "crap" dvd drives(nice choice of words ), a pretty unfair diagnosis with some extra emotion thrown in. It could have been much easier to say "I think you should just get a new dvd /rw drive you can get one on newegg for 22 shipped."(Which is a true fact) From someone with 5k posts you would figure you would know how to help better than what you just did. Quality over quantity. I'm no moderator, I'm not even staff anymore, but grow up man.
> 
> 
> At Nick89 glad you got it working man!



He didn't ask for help, he started the tone of the topic, and I stuck with that tone.  This wasn't a topic asking for help, look in his first post, not a single ask for help.  He started the topic with no other purpose other than to bash SecuROM and rant about how bad it is, when it is likely not the root cause of the problem.

But there is no real point in going on with this anymore, the problem has been fixed, the topic can die.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 30, 2009)

I have no plans to buy any game that has securom in it. I recently had to resintall windows again(few days ago) because i got rid of securom, and i couldn't get back to my desktop, neither was safe mode working. 

EA is really a lame company now, they are making things worse, not better.


----------



## Akumos (Jan 31, 2009)

Why is everyone saying this is a optical drive problem? I had the same issue with Football Manager 2008 when I upgraded to vista. I called secuRom and they sent me a download file that fixed the problem. As long as you can quote the media serial number, on the inner ring of the disc, they help you out.!!!!


----------



## zithe (Jan 31, 2009)

I decided to go through steam for games that have problems like this. I'd prefer to have a solid copy (Even though I tend to lose them) to decorate my media shelf with, but this seems to be a problem for quite a few people. :\

Now that you got it installed, quick patch it and get a no-cd crack. XD


----------



## Akumos (Jan 31, 2009)

zithe said:


> I decided to go through steam for games that have problems like this. I'd prefer to have a solid copy (Even though I tend to lose them) to decorate my media shelf with, but this seems to be a problem for quite a few people. :\
> 
> Now that you got it installed, quick patch it and get a no-cd crack. XD



I've always fancied a download engnie for games but a friend said you can't back them up to CD/DVD. What if I need to re-install windows?


----------



## zithe (Jan 31, 2009)

Akumos said:


> I've always fancied a download engnie for games but a friend said you can't back them up to CD/DVD. What if I need to re-install windows?



They save info about your account. You can just redownload the stuff. Backup your saves and you're fine. 

Sorry. I made us go off-topic. XD


----------



## Akumos (Jan 31, 2009)

My fault, thanks zithe for the info though!! Back to MMORPGs!!!!

(any truth behind the rumor of Oblivion going MMO??)


----------



## zithe (Jan 31, 2009)

Akumos said:


> My fault, thanks zithe for the info though!! Back to MMORPGs!!!!
> 
> (any truth behind the rumor of Oblivion going MMO??)



Someone tried to make a mod and it failed miserably. As for an official release, I doubt it. It's going to hit its third birthday this year, right? They would have to add a lot of content to the game for online play and it's not worth the trouble.


----------

